# Indian 6-8-13



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

:T on the water at 5:45 a.m. and not a single hit til 8:00.Lake was almost a sheet of glass! That eye went 18.5" with chrome/black. Got out port side planerboard but 2 snags and no hits made me reel it back in.. Ventured to wp 43,to pew,south of pew and zilch. Port rod was getting skunked til I put on a Tennessee shad and it took a couple dink eyes and the final 15" eye at my starting point. Both eyes came from the same area bigguns and buckiguy were at. Lots of boats in that pack and saw some net action. Got 7 eye dinks,a 1 lb channelcat,and a crappie dink then called her quits at 10:30. That channelcat put up the best fight out of all the fish.



Water temp: Started at 67 this morning but 70 by 10:30 a.m.
Clarity less than 1'- perfect!


----------



## ry6985 (May 8, 2011)

I got 4... 1-17". 2-16". 1-15.0001". Like u said tho no hits til 8. Then they shut off at 11. Caught all on firecraw


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I got there to late, launched at lakeview at 10:30 and trolled till two with no luck. That's what I get for being lazy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

After the 1st couple hrs,I wasn't planning on going out tomorrow morning but the better action after 9 a.m and seeing quite a few nets in action is getting my adrenaline pumping for some eyes!

South wind 6-10 mph tomorrow,so hopefully that'll fire them up!!

No wind this morning and the bugs were out! The guy bigguns had in his toon was swatting bugs everytime I passed them, LOL!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Off trolling at 5:45 and the action was quicker today.Forcast said south wind but it was out of the east. A 15.5" eye at 6:15 which was half of a double. The other half of the double was a 1 lb channelcat. Nailed a 30" flattie :B plum full of eggs off the same waypoint. I took a couple pics of it and tossed her back. Threw back 3 crappie in the 9" range that were pretty skinny. Also threw back 10+ eye dinks and 3 channelcat dinks. All fish on Tennessee shad B02's. Most off the inside rod on a hard 90 degree turn.The final keeper eye was 16". South wind kicked up around 9 a.m. and the action died down. Finished at 10:30 a.m.

Water Temp: 69.5-70.
Clarity less than 1'. Very little weed.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Got 5 eyes all weekend @ indian , sauger fishing very slow this spring !!! great day sat & sun. on the lake !!!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I got two short eyes on a troll from wolf to the tower. Foul hooked one small channel cat. This was on Saturday morning, 9-11ish.
Thanks for all the good reports!


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Got out Saturday morning for a few hours. Very slow in early morning, but around 11:00 am or so things really picked up for us. We ended up with 7 keeper eyes, largest was real nice 22". "All" caught on Bandit 100 blue / chrome and Bomber Chartreuse craw. We caught 5 eyes that were just a half a hair over 14". Just couldn't stretch um that last inch. Couple the 14"ers were alot fatter than the keepers we had in the box. Those were really tough ones to throw back. We did manage to kept 6 decent 10" crappies and a couple nice catfish. 
As Saugmon mentioned the guy took out was quite entertaining. He was my official bug zapper. He hadn't figured out yet that I sprayed him down with bug attractant before we went out and I didn't get bothered by a bug the whole trip. Wife and I will probably be back up there starting Monday 17th for most of week. We're off on vacation for couple weeks and hope to spend most of it on the water. Hopefully see ya up there. 
Rick


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

took my new boat out this am...got on water at 7 fished till 930...rain was just too much.. 3 eyes...2 were 13-14.5 and one was a dink. Did catch a 13.5 crappie. Lost one lure. I hope that the weather is better tomorrow morning....
The new boat works so much better at trolling. It has a fish-on troll plate that works really well. I did have a hard time pulling 4 poles...Think I will go with one on each side and one in the middle back in propwash.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

just checked....fish ohio crappie for my boater....i should have taken a picture....


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

speedyr said:


> just checked....fish ohio crappie for my boater....i should have taken a picture....


Nice fish! And congrats on the new boat.

I didn't get to fish as much as I wanted to. Sunday, Grandson and his friend thought they wanted to fish. They quickly changed their mind when we didn't have a fish in the first 30 minutes...lol Then it was boat ride time for everybody up until the wind started kicking.

S/SW wind currently, might be switching a little more W, it looks to be a steady 13-15 with a few gusts. Intermittent sun clouds and rain bursts.

edit: water temp was 72 yesterday.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoot, ill welcome a decent breeze, its kinda hard to drift without it!


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

With the somewhat stable temps this week we might be in for some limits this weekend. What where the bugs out there sat they manage to plug up my kicker motor cooling system. Tore apart and blew them out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The bugs weren't too bad. I've seen days when my shorts are covered in dead bugs and the seats of my boat were green from bug guts just from standing up and sitting down many times. It takes a lot of washes to get the bug guts off my shorts, LOL!

My vacation starts Friday evening and looks like I may have picked a good week. Hopefully 10 straight days of saugeye trolling next week!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

saugmon said:


> The bugs weren't too bad. I've seen days when my shorts are covered in dead bugs and the seats of my boat were green from bug guts just from standing up and sitting down many times. It takes a lot of washes to get the bug guts off my shorts, LOL!
> 
> My vacation starts Friday evening and looks like I may have picked a good week. Hopefully 10 straight days of saugeye trolling next week!


Didn't notice any bugs either day !!! You must of cleared our path !!!! Will see ya out there sat !!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Dead calm, then it's bug city (nymphs). Over 5 mph wind then they're not too bad. Get out their on a nice calm foggy morning and you're in for a treat!

Here's a pic from Saturday morning:


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Getting ready to head up there in a short bit. Northwest wind and curious to see if last night's storms fired them up.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Give us an update !!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Rough out there! 2 footers with whitecaps til 6 p.m. Perfect 1 footers after 7 and 7:20 when I caught my only keeper- a scrawny 17.5".. Action was good except for being dink city.Caught dink after dink within first 10 mins of trolling.Half the 8 dinks were in the 6"-8" range. 1 dink channelcat and a dink crappie. Not a good start to my vacation!

Clarity is the same. Water temp 75.5. Snagged lots of leaves and even found a submerged tree near the campground but couldn't find it again to waypoint it. A couple snags but 30lb spiderwire ripped them loose.Tennesee shad took all but 1 fish.

Bluegills hitting at the ramp there at Blackhawk.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugmon I know you must fish in your sleep.!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

1basshunter said:


> Saugmon I know you must fish in your sleep.!!


 I'm up and ready at 1:30 a.m! Dead calm outside and air feels perfect.

This time of year means only 1 thing to me, Saugeye!. My little 6 yr old girl said she's going with me this morning. Got the food and drinks packed,and she's got her sleeping bag and pillow packed. I figure she'll get bored and sleep most of the time, LOL! I hope the bugs take it easy on her.

If I can get her hooked on saugeye,then I'd be able to get out there more.


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Hey Saugmon, I can send my buddy along with you and your little girl. As you noticed from our last trip he's really great at attracting and swatting bugs. Leave a few up of those toothy critters up there for us. I should be out on water Tuesday evening and every day rest of week. Good luck
Rick


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

My daughter wouldn't wake up,but Julie brought her to lakeview harbor at 10:30 a.m. and she got on the boat.

On the water and still quite dark at 5:20 a.m. and first fish on 2 minutes after I got the 2nd rod put out and hit wp wes1. Another 21.5" FO saugeye right out of the get go using Tennessee shad. Not much action for a while til the waves kicked up. I called Julie around 8:30 a.m. to see if she would run kinzie over here.The bite really picked up after that because I had to hang up 3 times with fish on, 2 of them being doubles. Double channelcats and other double was channelcat/crappie.That's when the 2nd eye hit and it went 18". So after kinzie got on the boat,the final 15 1/4" eye came around 11 a.m. and the white caps were on. Kept 4 channelcats,tossed back 4 channels,1 crappie,and a dozen eye dinks. Lost a couple that were borderline keepers.

Now off to spend-a-day to find a new captains chair.Mine broke last night and my back is killing me, LOL!

Water Temp: 73-74.5


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Went out from 3-9 last night got 20 short eyes 4 cats 2 wb. Seven where in the 14 1/2 - 14 15/16. A few where right on the line did not want to risk having a short one. Fish look very healthy. Tenn shad,fire craw,mistake and fire tiger took fish. Combo of bandit 100-200 bombers 02-04 and super rouges.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They aren't even touching my bandits. Chrome/black,orange crush,and mistake all skunked without even a hit.B02 red craw and blue/chrome skunked.

Tennessee shad took all fish today. On the water at 5:40 and 1st eye (17") in the boat before 5:50 a.m. Nothing but 6 dink eyes,1 dink crappie,and 1 dink channelcat the next 4 hrs. 0 snags.

This new #30 spiderwire is paying dividends because most of my snagged cranks free up with the thumbing of the spool. I haven't lost a crank in 3+ weeks..

Water Temp: 73.5-- 1 yr ago today it was 82. I'm sitting on 20 keepers sofar which is 54 eyes behind compared to this date last season.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Got 2 eyes sat. about noon ,only 3 wb from 8 to 10 am , very slow again


----------

